# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Βιβλιο ηλεκτρονικων.

## p_stama

Καλησπερα. 

Ψαχνω να βρω το βιβλιο *Smart        Security Devices Book 1* του εκδοτη Colin Mitchell (talking electronics). το εχω παραγγειλει στο site του αλλα καμια απαντηση εδω και μια εβδομαδα. ( δεν το εχω πληρωσει γιατι πρεπει πρωτα να μου απαντησει ) .
 Μηπως κατα τυχη το εχει κανεις ??  

Ευχαριστω.

Εαν το συγκεκριμενο δεν ειναι στην σωστη κατηγορια παρακαλω να μεταφερθει. 
Ευχαριστω. :Rolleyes:

----------

